

Integer matrices with string diagrams - graphlinalg
http://graphicallinearalgebra.net/2015/07/08/integer-matrices/

======
gus_massa
I really needed to read the previous article to understand what was going on.
It's linked in the first paragraph, but in case you missed it: "Introducing
the Antipode" [http://graphicallinearalgebra.net/2015/06/30/introducing-
the...](http://graphicallinearalgebra.net/2015/06/30/introducing-the-
antipode/)

